# Death & Taxes



## LDUBS (Nov 5, 2017)

Two things you can count on. 

As of Nov 1st, California increased tax on gasoline by 12 cents a gallon bumping the total to 41.7 cents per gallon. Diesel increased by 20 cents to a total of 36 cents per gallon. In California, the average price for a gallon of regular unleaded is now about $3.21. In my area it is $3.30. Kind of sneaky that this increase was timed to happen right when the less expensive winter fuel blends hit the pumps. I guess the thinking is folks wouldn't notice quite as much. 

Ok, enough whining.


----------



## overboard (Nov 6, 2017)

There must be some other taxes also included in the price in CA!
In our area of PA the average price of regular is around $2.69, which also includes 76.7 cents worth of tax that's a combination of both state tax and an 18.4 cent federal tax, and supposedly the highest taxed gas in the US.
The additional tax they recently put on over the last few years was supposed to be for roads and bridges, but from what I understand they already raided the kitty to pay for other things! :shock: 
BTW! They are talking about raising the fed. tax on gas also!!!!


----------



## -CN- (Nov 6, 2017)

Wasn't it California legislators who plan to get all gasoline powered vehicles off the roads by 2024 to be replaced by electric only?


----------



## Crazyboat (Nov 6, 2017)

NJ .37 and our gas is about $2.40 per gal on avg. I can find $2.30 if I look.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 8, 2017)

overboard said:


> There must be some other taxes also included in the price in CA!
> In our area of PA the average price of regular is around $2.69, which also includes 76.7 cents worth of tax that's a combination of both state tax and an 18.4 cent federal tax, and supposedly the highest taxed gas in the US.
> The additional tax they recently put on over the last few years was supposed to be for roads and bridges, but from what I understand they already raided the kitty to pay for other things! :shock:
> BTW! They are talking about raising the fed. tax on gas also!!!!



When the CA sales tax and "underground tank fee" are included with the excise tax, I think California is only 1 cent behind PA. The new tax is supposed to be for roads/bridges but we will see how that goes. I think the other thing in our gaso price is what the market will bear.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 8, 2017)

-CN- said:


> Wasn't it California legislators who plan to get all gasoline powered vehicles off the roads by 2024 to be replaced by electric only?



There is a program that requires a certain percentage of car sales to be electric. Just looked and the goal appears to be 22% of sales by 2025. However, I may not be fully understanding this. Looks like there are a total of 10 states doing this or something similar. Looks like Germany is mandating that all cars be electric by 2030. That doesn't mean car sales. That means registered cars. Other countries are following suit. I think the handwriting is on the wall. Spark ignition internal combustion engines, as we know them, are on the way out and this will likely happen in our kid's lifetimes.


----------



## turbotodd (Nov 11, 2017)

If the V8 internal combustion engine is outlawed for road vehicles, I guess I'll be an outlaw because I'm not giving mine up. Period.

Can the electric grid support charging all those battery powered electric cars? Next thing you know, your house electric bill will be 30x what it is currently because there will be a "shortage".


----------



## KMixson (Nov 12, 2017)

turbotodd said:


> If the V8 internal combustion engine is outlawed for road vehicles, I guess I'll be an outlaw because I'm not giving mine up. Period.
> 
> Can the electric grid support charging all those battery powered electric cars? Next thing you know, your house electric bill will be 30x what it is currently because there will be a "shortage".




If they want to "outlaw" internal combustion engines they may not outlaw the engine itself. They will just stop selling the fuel for them.

They will have to fire up these coal fed power plants to full capacity to overcome the demand if they want to keep up. I do not know if it is true but I have heard the emissions of these coal fed electric power plants is worse per car than than the gasoline emissions from them now. For example, If your car is emitting X emissions now, the emissions to feed it electric power would release X+1/2 X emissions making the emission problem worse.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 12, 2017)

turbotodd said:


> If the V8 internal combustion engine is outlawed for road vehicles, I guess I'll be an outlaw because I'm not giving mine up. Period.
> 
> Can the electric grid support charging all those battery powered electric cars? Next thing you know, your house electric bill will be 30x what it is currently because there will be a "shortage".




You will be the road warrior! LOL.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 12, 2017)

KMixson said:


> turbotodd said:
> 
> 
> > If the V8 internal combustion engine is outlawed for road vehicles, I guess I'll be an outlaw because I'm not giving mine up. Period.
> ...



I have heard the same thing, especially in states that rely heavily on coal fired plants. Not sure how this is all going to shake out. If you think about everything that has happened in the last 50 years, it is hard to even imagine what the next 50 will bring.


----------

